# Why Hacking In Pokemon VGC Dosn't Really Matter



## Lukerz (Jun 22, 2017)

Hacking In VGC has always been a heavily debated topic. I wrote this not to enrage Verlisify like this might end up doing but to state my opinion on why hacking is not a large problem. First off lets look at the last year of Pokémon VGC. There was A HUGE NUMBER of confirmed hackers at events. I mean it’s no secret people were genning their mons. People even went as far as posting on twitter. Which brings us to our first point. People running these events don’t really care. If they did. People would be getting kicked out of these tourneys left and right. It because they understand our second point. It doesn’t give hackers a big advantage.

There is still so much RNG and Skill that go into a Pokémon battle that means even hacked mons can get crushed by a good player. (Assuming their stats aren’t hacked to be OP. And doing so will get you kicked out fast. Even the horrible hack checks they have can detect that.) The only hacking in VGC that truly annoys me is when users change there Pokémon’s IVs between matches. This truly does give an unfair advantage. It is for these reasons I doubt we will ever see much done about Hacking in Pokémon VGC.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 22, 2017)

Finally an OP that doesn't start this endless debate on the opposite side. I don't pay attention to VGC really, so I wasn't aware of people changing their sets in between matches. Yeah that's really bad, though is it clearly stated in the rules about that? I mean there is a legal way of doing that through EV reducing berries, EV boosting vitamins, and EV training has been a breeze in Gen 6 and 7. I'm not sure if that's even allowed.


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 22, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Finally an OP that doesn't start this endless debate on the opposite side. I don't pay attention to VGC really, so I wasn't aware of people changing their sets in between matches. Yeah that's really bad, though is it clearly stated in the rules about that? I mean there is a legal way of doing that through EV reducing berries, EV boosting vitamins, and EV training has been a breeze in Gen 6 and 7. I'm not sure if that's even allowed.


When you start a VGC tournament you put your pokemon in a "battle box" That is locked till till the end of the tourney. The only way to change IVs  when your Pokemon are in the battle box is with hacks.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 22, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> When you start a VGC tournament you put your pokemon in a "battle box" That is locked till till the end of the tourney. The only way to change IVs  when your Pokemon are in the battle box is with hacks.



I honestly didn't know you can edit mons in a battle box. That's probably something that should be removed in PKHex. I always took the locked symbol as locked in every sense of the word.


----------



## migles (Jun 22, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> That's probably something that should be removed in PKHex.


i don't think it should be removed...
then the majority of the people didn't have access to it, there where a few people who would easily figure it out giving a true disvantage..
i mean, yes the perfect would be, no hacks allowed period.
but removing a function from the general public will just censor it... there is a handfull of people who will do it anyway and because it's "censored" it will be hardish to tell if they are indeed hacking..

i notice this on multiplayer games.. if there is an easy way to hack, you can totally tell (they very likely are flying or you can tell by the aim), flag that dipshit and move along..
they may try to hide it but since the hack is well known, it's pretty easy to tell...
if the game has only paid hacks found if you carefully dig (or you build them yourself) theese guys will pretty much avoid being spotted.. and because you don't know much info about it, you can't really say fore sure if person is being lucky, having skills, or "hacking" and it's hard to really confirm hacking...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 22, 2017)

if you cant detect hacking and punish it accordingly, make it void. 
all ivs, evs and natures set to neutral values.
then its all in the rng, matchup and move choice.

and no one has a reason to feel cheated, no one has a reason to cry 'well i have a job so how would i ever have 400 competitive viable pokemon, huh?' and no one can cry 'whats the point to  compete fairly if hackers will always outspeed me in adapting to changes in the current metagame?'
would also open up the event to everyone a bit more.

there's clearly no arguing in this, as even if they finally added a clear 'no hacking, at all' rule, hackers would still argue there's no reason not to hack.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 22, 2017)

migles said:


> i don't think it should be removed...
> then the majority of the people didn't have access to it, there where a few people who would easily figure it out giving a true disvantage..
> i mean, yes the perfect would be, no hacks allowed period.
> but removing a function from the general public will just censor it... there is a handfull of people who will do it anyway and because it's "censored" it will be hardish to tell if they are indeed hacking..
> ...



Yeah I see what you mean, but changing sets in between matches, even for someone who hacks pokemon a lot, that is a stretch. In between league matches, perfectly fine, typically a weekly deal with those, you're given time to prepare for a specific opponent. In a tournament thing like VGC, it's not fair. But then again if everyone's doing it, I guess it's not bad.

Funny thing is when I heard about the VGC Worlds Champion of last year being an American, Wolfe Glick or whatever his name is, I immediately thought he gens his mons, as opposed to a Korean or Japanese person, they don't need to, I get the impression they're that hardcore.


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Yeah I see what you mean, but changing sets in between matches, even for someone who hacks pokemon a lot, that is a stretch. In between league matches, perfectly fine, typically a weekly deal with those, you're given time to prepare for a specific opponent. In a tournament thing like VGC, it's not fair. But then again if everyone's doing it, I guess it's not bad.
> 
> Funny thing is when I heard about the VGC Worlds Champion of last year being an American, Wolfe Glick or whatever his name is, I immediately thought he gens his mons, as opposed to a Korean or Japanese person, they don't need to, I get the impression they're that hardcore.


The hard thing is is that there are so many hackers, playing legit just feels stupid. I have never hacked any mons in my game but its hard to resist not doing so.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2017)

I say it's ok with smogon or 6v6 battles with your friends.Vgc on the otherhand would require masking,so it doesn't seem obvious,such as not using any shiny teams and making shure the Breed mon is using your egg data.If you slip up on making the counterfeit mon,such as having fateful encounter checked or somthing that might seem off,there is a chance it could get detected.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 23, 2017)

a bit... idk  hacking pokemon for competitive is like you hack your mario kart to get only red shells or stars... maybe you still lost the race but still have a better advantage 

but what made me angry is that people of "pokemon hacking" care much more about making the perfect _dream team 666iv salty strong team &Knuckles_ but give a sheet for you that want to translate the game to a language nintendon't :/


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 23, 2017)

Sliter said:


> a bit... idk  hacking pokemon for competitive is like you hack your mario kart to get only red shells or stars... maybe you still lost the race but still have a better advantage
> 
> but what made me angry is that people of "pokemon hacking" care much more about making the perfect _dream team 666iv salty strong team &Knuckles_ but give a sheet for you that want to translate the game to a language nintendon't :/



I'm not particular, I just hack regulars and go for it. However with RNG, I'm making a team of shinies for the current Tiny Tourney, which I should probably get on because day 1 will finish soon. Though I wouldn't compare Pokemon to Mario Kart like that, it's very long in time, but not difficult to do the 100% legit way, so it still would be an even playing field like that. What serious competitive player goes into a battle with 3IV mons? They just wouldn't battle at all, unless they have too much faith on their legendary that they couldn't soft reset a lot for. It should also be pointed out that there are VGC Juniors and Masters, I'm sure the latter has the hackers, and people with more experience and a grasp on what to do, legit or not.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm not particular, I just hack regulars and go for it. However with RNG, I'm making a team of shinies for the current Tiny Tourney, which I should probably get on because day 1 will finish soon. Though I wouldn't compare Pokemon to Mario Kart like that, it's very long in time, but not difficult to do the 100% legit way, so it still would be an even playing field like that. What serious competitive player goes into a battle with 3IV mons? They just wouldn't battle at all, unless they have too much faith on their legendary that they couldn't soft reset a lot for. It should also be pointed out that there are VGC Juniors and Masters, I'm sure the latter has the hackers, and people with more experience and a grasp on what to do, legit or not.


oh yes there one other thing .. it broke the "ingame game values" like... shiny was to be a rare thing and methods to do and stuff but now is something that can me just made and pass as real... it have not even point to still have them...
again like mario kart XD VR and star on your name playingonline was to display how much effort you put on the game, but hey you can just hack it now, have full but only 4 ours of gameplay ...(that also can be hacked... Aaaaaa )
so well, I can't complain much since I don't play competitive but as an "outsider", fair is something the hacks don't look :/ Anyway I should let this discussion for the ones that actually do play it:v 

but still, I don't understand why the " hacking community" are too focused on this side of stuff but do not want to help when you ask about editing the font file or the graphics... I mean, they know how to make a the game upside down but can't help me to change some images? x3x the only reason is to "cut out" the "raising " part of the game ? don't care that more people could play(understanding, lol) it?


----------

